# Opel Revealts its new Astra



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPvi4--eYFU



> The new Opel Astra will premiere on September 17 in Frankfurt at the IAA. The new 4.42-meter long compact features an all-new mechatronic chassis, new generation of bi-xenon Advanced Forward Lighting (AFL+) and the Opel Eye front camera system, which recognizes road signs and warns the driver when the car inadvertently departs from its lane. Teaser video.........


Another hunk of Junk from General Motors, want a real car, get a VW or Mazda 6


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow that's a nice small car, Opels just keep getting nicer, oh and btw VW are unreliable junk we had a brand new Jetta that broke more than any other car we've owned. Sad part is I hear stories like that frequently. Mazda 6's are okay, they have a few minor issues but nothing that sets it that far apart from GM quality.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Don't like Opel cars. Very boring brand IMO.

But I like the video. Is has been made in Frankfurt. You can see some of the skyscrapers.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> Wow that's a nice small car, Opels just keep getting nicer, oh and btw VW are unreliable junk we had a brand new Jetta that broke more than any other car we've owned. Sad part is I hear stories like that frequently. Mazda 6's are okay, they have a few minor issues but nothing that sets it that far apart from GM quality.


VW I've found to be highly variable depending on where they've been built. My Grandfather owned VW's since he bought his second car in the 1960's and they were excellent for him right until his death. We've also owned a VW and we've had far less problems with it than we have ever had with the newer model Holden Vectra we now own (Holden = General Motors).


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> Wow that's a nice small car, Opels just keep getting nicer, oh and btw VW are unreliable junk we had a brand new Jetta that broke more than any other car we've owned. Sad part is I hear stories like that frequently. Mazda 6's are okay, they have a few minor issues but nothing that sets it that far apart from GM quality.


I had bad experiences with VW too.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Svartmetall said:


> VW I've found to be highly variable depending on where they've been built. My Grandfather owned VW's since he bought his second car in the 1960's and they were excellent for him right until his death. We've also owned a VW and we've had far less problems with it than we have ever had with the newer model Holden Vectra we now own (Holden = General Motors).


Older VW's are fine, I'm speaking of modern VW's, they are nice looking junk.




icracked said:


> I had bad experiences with VW too.


Yea it's a very common story, unlike when people speak with newer GM's, they are actually decent quality cars, most people who bash them have never owned one. Every car has it's problems though, it all depends on the severity, frequency, and if you got the lucky lemon.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> Yea it's a very common story, unlike when people speak with newer GM's, they are actually decent quality cars, most people who bash them have never owned one. Every car has it's problems though, it all depends on the severity, frequency, and if you got the lucky lemon.


Going over a pothole shouldn't kill the clutch of a 2003 Holden Vectra, it did with us. A bill of >$5000 including labour would have been the cost associated with the repair had it not been under warranty.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> Wow that's a nice small car, Opels just keep getting nicer, oh and btw VW are unreliable junk we had a brand new Jetta that broke more than any other car we've owned. Sad part is I hear stories like that frequently. Mazda 6's are okay, they have a few minor issues but nothing that sets it that far apart from GM quality.


In 1997, long time ago i know i had a brand new Opel / Vauxhall Vectra 1.7 turbo diesel and it was a right hunk of junk, electric problems, poor brakes, gear box with bad syncromesh, it was just awful. When i bought my own Vw golf 1.6 gasoline brand new in 1998, it was much better, quality and engineering wise, solid and dependable. Currently i have an AUdi 2.0fsi and very happy with it to, never trust a Vauxhall/GM products anymore, particularly with the way GM is bankrupt now and how its chief Rick Wagoneer 
flew in a private jet to beg for tax payers money hno:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

It's quite an innovative new design. Im not really fan of opel though.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Insignia, now this one... Opel used to look boring but it seems this is changing now. It was about time though.


----------

